# This week should be the week



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

If you go by last years test. The results should be mailed out tomorrow with the scores coming in on Friday.

Let's hope for a CONGRATULATIONS letter, then it is party time at Casa De Leon.

:beerchug :drunk:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, now I have a case of the mondays


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 5, 2006)

I believe the test was one week later this year, so really, next week is the week.

I hate to break that kind of news, but I don't want to get myself worked up thinking it may be this week, when it probably won't be.

:huh:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

DVINNY,

Last year the results were mailed out on May 31. That equals June 6th for this years' test. Therefore we should have the results by Friday, all things equal of course.


----------



## VTskier (Jun 5, 2006)

I think it's going to be this week for the people in states where the results get mailed directly to them as well as the states.

According to Vermont, they were issuing the license numbers on June 3 last year for the April test.

I hope so, as I think this waiting could be considered cruel and inhumane [email protected]!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Here's another vote for Vermont letting us know this week!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

Why all the Guests? Come on Guys/Girls, register! :thumbsup:


----------



## redrum (Jun 5, 2006)

maybe that Mike guy will chime in? He seems to have a lot of "friends" with the NCEES


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 5, 2006)

> DVINNY,
> Last year the results were mailed out on May 31. That equals June 6th for this years' test. Therefore we should have the results by Friday, all things equal of course.


You are correct sir.

Now, I'm anxious. thanks alot. :angry:


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

Please do not get angry with me DVINNY, you could pinch my head off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 5, 2006)

> Why all the Guests? Come on Guys/Girls, register! :thumbsup:


Sorry, that was me.

I didn't realize I wasn't signed in. I was away last week and this is my first day back from vacation. I think I deserve some extra slack today.


----------



## meers (Jun 5, 2006)

I am so stressed out and on top of that this is the first day of the week. I so want the results, but at the same time am scared to find out how I did. Does that sense?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 5, 2006)

meers,

I feel the same way. Every now and then I get this REALLY nervous feeling in my stomache thnking about the fact that the results will be here soon. I want them right away, yet I am scared of the possibilities.

Ed


----------



## VTskier (Jun 5, 2006)

> > Why all the Guests?  Come on Guys/Girls, register! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Sorry, that was me.
> ...



Welcome back VTEnviro. Are you planning to take another vacation next week to celebrate your passing? :beerchug


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 5, 2006)

^ The gf and I took a roadtrip around the desert southwest. It was an awesome trip. Sadly I had to come back to work today. 

I was kinda hoping to see the letter in my mailbox when I got back.

I didn't think too much about the test or results during my trip at least. Only the occasional nervous feeling about the results.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 5, 2006)

I really hope this is the week, of course.

But, do we realize its only 6-1/2 weeks since the test?

They all quote 10-12 weeks. That still leaves a lot of play.

By the way, it does bother me when people put all that "fat" on the top of their estimates to CTA. Its like when you order something from a vendor and they quote 4-6 weeks when there is no reason it won't get there in about 3 weeks. They think they look like the hero when it gets there "early", yet all your plans and coordination could have been better accomplished with the most accurate info possible, rather than some exageratted cover-up.

Same with the test results. I wish they could be a little more precise with their estimate.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 5, 2006)

Well it is not today. Just checked the mail and nothing.....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 5, 2006)

:suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2006)

Gave my weekly call to the state board. She said that based on past years, in a state where examinees here from ELSES directly, that it should be this week.

This is the same week she told me the other 2 times I called. I got a feeling it's coming within the next few days.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 6, 2006)

Aren't they getting tired of the phone calls?

My board told me that they said on the paperwork (not sure which paperwork) not to call them. I had called them about something else and the subject came up. I asked if they were getting a lot of calls.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2006)

The lady I spoke to said that she has been getting a lot of calls, and that she would try to turn things around quickly once they got the results. Although we would receive the actual results first, they are the ones to issue license numbers, certificates, etc.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 6, 2006)

I honestly don't care when the license comes (I say that now). I just want the results. :thumbsup: :brick:


----------



## meers (Jun 6, 2006)

A coworker called the Texas Board and the lady told him that we should check the webiste around mid June.


----------



## VTskier (Jun 6, 2006)

VTEnviro -

Thanks for checking w/VT, so I won't bother them. When I was going thru the application process and had some snags, Patty was very pleasant and helpful. It's nice to live in a small state and get personal service.

Barry


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 6, 2006)

Patty is great. Sometimes when I call, she answers for the wrong department.

The poor lady told me she handles 3 departments. Engineering, nursing, and one other.

And she gave me friendly and personal service every time. Even emailed me when my app. was approved.

All the more reason I love Vermont.


----------

